# Schmetterlingsraupe



## RKurzhals (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe heute am Teichrand eine sehr interessant aussehende Schmetterlingsraupe aufgegabelt:
   .
Sie sehen dem "Schlehenspanner" Orgyia anitiqua sehr ähnlich, doch sieht diese ein wenig anders aus. Weiß jemand, wer dieser nette Kerl ist?


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlingsraupe*

Hallo Rolf,

ich denke, es ist trotzdem eine - vielleicht noch eine junge. Der einzige, der mir sonst noch einfällt mit so einer Frisur, ist der Streckfuß


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlingsraupe*

Das paßt schon Rolf ...

Schönes Exemplar


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlingsraupe*

sehr schöne Fotos Rolf


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlingsraupe*



> Schlehenspanner"



Wenn ich korrigieren darf: Schlehenspinner (*klugschei..ermoduswiederaus*)


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlingsraupe*

Vielen Dank für Eure Meldungen,
Walter Schön vom BUND ist auch der Meinung Schlehenspinner (danke für die Korrektur!) 
Im Garten habe ich tatsächlich einen kleinen Schlehenstrauch, und in der Umgebung gibt es einige (sowie noch etliche weitere Pflanzen der Gattung Prunus).


----------

